# Is this a Colnago?



## ferkovacska (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi. I just stumbled upon this road bike on a local classifieds website. The stickers say Colnago but it doesn't seem like a Colnago to me. I've never seen this kind of design on a Colnago but I'm not a vintage road bike scientist so who knows...the bike is equipped with shimano 105 and 600 components, I don't know what kind of tubing is.

Is this some kind of budget Colnago from the 70's? If yes, can somebody tell more about it? 
The guy is asking 130$ for it.

Images: colnago? - Imgur (I don't have better ones, sorry).

Any info is well appreciated. 
Thanks, Ferko.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not likely.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

You need better pictures, but essentially all lugged steel Colnagos will have club shaped cutouts on the top of the lugs, especially those on both ends of the top tube.

Colnagos since the 80's or so will also have the cutouts in the fork crown, and some marking in the top of the seat stays. Some of the early Colnagos with square fork crowns did not have fork crown cutouts. However, any Colnago with sloped fork crowns would have had cutouts.

Colnago did not use stickers in the 60's and 70's, but rather painted their logo on the bikes. A vintage Colnago would also have had a very plain logo, no stripes or fancy curves in the logo.

I'm not sure about 50's and 60's Colnagos, but nothing on the bike dates it that old. The very early Colnagos would not have had the brazed cable guides on the top tube, or shifter braze-ons.

WHAT IS THE UPSIDE-DOWN CLUB ON THE SEAT TUBE?

So, you have a cheap frame, probably Asian Import, outfitted with cheap Colnago stickers.

BTW: Bianchi made some very low end bikes in which anything goes, but I don't think Colnago ever did.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Nope .


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

Super Classic maybe? I think the lugs were plain on those. But to the best of my knowledge they didn't have decals and were painted.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

yancy0303 said:


> Super Classic maybe? I think the lugs were plain on those. But to the best of my knowledge they didn't have decals and were painted.


I ride a Colnago Super, best I can tell from 1968 or 1969. 

There are definitely clover cut-outs on the two head tube lugs, and the top seat tube lug. My forks have a flat crown, and no cut-outs, but I believe all Colnagos with sloping crowns have the cutouts.

Dating this bike, if it was actually a Colnago, it would have to be newer than mine as it has several features that my Colnago lacks including top-tube braze-ons, shifter braze-ons, the sloped fork crown, and the smooth profile cranks.

The only factory decals on my bike are the two "La Marca Dei Campioni" decals. The rest of the logos appear to be painted on.

Anyway, that bike would be a huge step backwards for Colnago, so it is extremely dubious, especially with the poor quality decals, crooked decals on the head tube, and upside-down clover on the seat tube.


----------

